# one fish is hitting the other



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi I am Sami from Rabbit forum. I took photos for my aquarium but I did not find the wire to transfer them to the computer.

I brought two fishes but one fish is fighting the other, now I am thinking of isolating the fish which fights for few day but how will I do that, should I put grid (same like the one which is used for the cage) inside the aquarium to keep one fish away from the other.

What do you think I should do.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

What species of fish are we talking about here? Two fish or fish of the same sex that can be naturally territorial with eachother will always be the same - separating them with plastic mesh or egg-crate won't make any difference.

The dominant of the two will probably beat the other to death.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

The fish is Gourami fish and  I do not know the sex of the fishes.


----------

